# how long with cure#1?



## down lowe (Mar 6, 2011)

How long can I have a product at let's say, 100 degrees with just using Cure#1?


----------



## ak1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Your question is a bit vague.

I'm going to assume that your "product" has been cured for the appropriate amount of time, and then you are putting it in the smoker, and you want to keep the smoker @ 100 degrees for a cold smoke.

Is that correct.
 


Down Lowe said:


> How long can I have a product at let's say, 100 degrees with just using Cure#1?


----------



## down lowe (Mar 7, 2011)

I apologize for not providing more detail.

I am trying to understand how long I can smoke/dry summer sausage safely at a temp sub 140.  I am trying to achieve a firmer texture, and everything that I have found points to a longer smoke schedule.


----------

